# pulsating lights



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

not exactly sure of the protacole here, this is my house, so feel free to boot me to a DIY site, but, why would the lights pulse when the washer is running or surge when a supplemental electric heater goes on (different circut, same lights.) I put in a 200 amp service about 12 yrs. ago, split the three circuts that were piggy backed. Over the years i have added three homeruns, including the 25 amp A.C., still under 200 amps.total. This just started a few months ago. Any thoughts ?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Loose connections.

Too much on one circuit.

Undersized branch circuit conductors.

Undersized service conductors.

Open neutral.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

loose connections. in the box or the pannel ? will check both.

too much on circut. ( i could belive that. lax codes back in the day.) but this just started a few months ago.

undersized. just started.

under... just....

open neutral ??????? in the pannel ?

thanks, D.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

The open neutral can be tough to trace. It could be in the panel, check the buss, it could be the jumper wire between the panel and the meter socket, check both ends, it could be the connections between the meter socket and the transformer. It could be the feeder. 

Years ago one of my neighbors complained of similar issues. I checked all the connections then had the POCO put a recording meter on their system. Turns out, when the owner trenched for his irrigation lines he cut the neutral but didn't damage the hots. POCO replaced the service drop and everything is fine.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you don't find the problem inside, I'd call the POCO and have them test your equipment up to the meter.

This happened to me a year or so ago. I had the light dim issue as well, would be for only a second. I thought it was a jump in amp draw from an appliance but then I started to notice the lights dim at times when nothing was on. Also checked connections in breakers and at the lugs but found nothing.

Turns out I had an underground neutral that was leaking between the meter and the pole. Got a new line set from the POCO and problem solved. :clap:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

When I bought my house, the power came from a transformer two poles away. Turning on a heavy load like an air conditioner would make some lights get dimmer, while others got brighter.

Got the POCO out, and after some silly games tying to prove the problem was inside the house (which I had already ruled out with a meter), they finally admitted that the cause was a [technical term] "swinging neutral". The fix was to install a transformer on the pole right in front of the house, where it should have been in the first place.

Point being, as suggested above, check out those neutral connections, or have an electrician or the POCO take a look. I believe that usually the POCO won't charge to verify whether everything's kosher on their end.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

bert0168 said:


> If you don't find the problem inside, I'd call the POCO and have them test your equipment up to the meter.
> 
> This happened to me a year or so ago. I had the light dim issue as well, would be for only a second. I thought it was a jump in amp draw from an appliance but then I started to notice the lights dim at times when nothing was on. Also checked connections in breakers and at the lugs but found nothing.
> 
> Turns out I had an underground neutral that was leaking between the meter and the pole. Got a new line set from the POCO and problem solved. :clap:


EXACTLY!!!

that's what i thought before when i ran all over the house looking for something running, like i just did again , with the washer and heater off, while the lights dimmed. And again also found nothing.

Only difference is i have overhead service. The same POCO, any problems working with PECO.

Thanks D.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> When I bought my house, the power came from a transformer two poles away. Turning on a heavy load like an air conditioner would make some lights get dimmer, while others got brighter.
> 
> Got the POCO out, and after some silly games tying to prove the problem was inside the house (which I had already ruled out with a meter), they finally admitted that the cause was a [technical term] "swinging neutral". The fix was to install a transformer on the pole right in front of the house, where it should have been in the first place.
> 
> Point being, as suggested above, check out those neutral connections, or have an electrician or the POCO take a look. I believe that usually the POCO won't charge to verify whether everything's kosher on their end.


Thanks. 
thats a posability, my trans. is a couple to three poles away. I will check with the neighbors to see if there are similar problems. But everything has been fine for years, nothing new. Anyway at some point the POCO will be out here to see what is going on.

D.


----------



## noahweb (Feb 9, 2010)

when units start up it is possible it is pulling more power than required to operate the unit at standard capacity. So it is overpowering the circuit


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Did i mention this problem seems to be progressing and becoming more frequent. 

Anyway, thanks for the input. D.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

It still could be an outside neutral problem, maybe at the weatherhead or even the meter. I have PP&L and they checked it free of charge and pretty quickly. The POCO is responsible for equipment from the meter to the pole so I would assume you shouldn't have any problems w/ PECO.

I'd be suspect that it's outside since you say it's getting worse. Could be staying wet with the snow melt. I'd call them and have them at least check it, it doesn't cost anything.


----------



## superdutynick (Feb 23, 2010)

I am having a similar problem. I noticed it with my lights flickering, and thought it was a neatral problem as well. It comes and goes, I finally broke out my meters. I have one hooked up to each leg, across the legs I get 240V. Leg A to neutral is 118-119V (average) leg B to neutral is 122V. The part I find puzzling is when the phenomenon starts leg A drops as much as leg B increases or vise versa (i.e. 115V and 125V). It is really noticable when my wife has her lamp on with the overhead light on when this starts happening (one dims the other gets bright). I had DUKE out last spring and of course it wasn't happening when they were out and they said the meter sockets looked a little loose. I wanted to get some more oppinions before I have them back out again, so I can get this fixed. Also, there are 6-7 homes feeding off the transformer. Mine and my two of my neighbors are 200amp one is 60amp and the others I think are 100amp. And of course they assured me that wasn't the problem. Also, one of the meters loggs high and low voltage per day, and I have been getting 110V-135V last couple days, although neither extreme has been for any duration.*
*


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

superdutynick said:


> The part I find puzzling is when the phenomenon starts leg A drops as much as leg B increases or vise versa (i.e. 115V and 125V).


Yep, that's the "swinging neutral" I described. Ideally, you'd need to take your measurements right at the meter base to prove whether it's a POCO or house wiring problem. As for getting it to happen on demand, ...YOYO.


----------



## superdutynick (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks! I finally got it fixed. I had some neighbors call and complain too. The POCO came out last Sunday, and traced it to a loose neutral conection at the transformer. The two legs coming into the transformer were also going bad; he said the crimps were so hot he could barely touch them with his gloves on.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

Must have been some aluminum wires involved. They're obsolete for house wiring, but they're very common for service entrance and power company side stuff.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

!!!!!!


----------

